# Kodiak Strap Question?



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

How waterproof are the Kokiak straps :-s- I know they are listed as 100%/24 hour immersion (I assume all the Nimo Kodiak's are waterproofed using same process?) I think I saw one members strap that looked pretty weathered and soft mainly due to swimming? What are your experiences with yr Kodiak's in water and to what extent does it decrease the life if any? Apologies in advance if this has been covered before.


----------



## fidelio (Dec 10, 2008)

Summer vacations 2009 and 2010 with my millemetri always on my wrist 24/7.
Hours after hours in the sea,swimming and snorkeling.
After 3 years of use i can't say my kodiak looks new,but it's still in pretty good condition for summer vacations 2011.b-)


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice photos.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Your Mille looks pretty happy vacationing and the Kodiak doesn't look any worse than any other dry leather strap after 3yrs. Thanks.


fidelio said:


> Summer vacations 2009 and 2010 with my millemetri always on my wrist 24/7.
> Hours after hours in the sea,swimming and snorkeling.
> After 3 years of use i can't say my kodiak looks new,but it's still in pretty good condition for summer vacations 2011.b-)


----------



## macdane (Aug 4, 2011)

primerak said:


> How waterproof are the Kokiak straps :-s


I'm happy for fidelio, but in my experience, I'd say "not very." To be fair, it was sweat and not water that I had trouble with.

My Cronoscopio SE was probably 6 months old when I forgot to take it off while mowing the lawn. I noticed after about 30 minutes that the strap had absorbed a bunch of sweat and was about half tan and half brown. That's the way it stayed for more than 5 years, gradually darkening but always retaining that stained look...and stink.

The strap finally gave out last weekend, completely disintegrating at the buckle. I want to get the watch back on my wrist but am not sure where to turn for a strap replacement. My opinion is that the Kodiak is pure junk. Anything meant to stand up to 24 hours of salt water should be able to handle 30 minutes of sweat. However, I've had trouble finding a suitable replacement. I've tried straps from Strap Culture and Panatime so far, and both are too thick...there's so much leather up at the "loop" end of the strap that the screw angles out from the case and I can't get it to align with the second lug.

So I'm open to suggestions, but I personally wouldn't spend $30 on a Kodiak.

Dane


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

I would suggest trying a Toshi strap - they are thick at 4mm but fit perfectly as they are specifically made to accomodate Anonimo's, and really suit them well in my opinion. The owner, Rich, if a great guy to deal with and fellow Anonimist.

Hopefully this can be of help to someone out with such a cool name such as yourself ;-)

Dane


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

+1 on this advice from Dane....Rich at Toshi Straps really understands the geometry of Anonimo pieces and will set you up with a strap that fits your Anonimo perfectly.

Now, if you want to stray from leather, and go with a combination that will suite you well in hot, sweaty, and wet conditions...you can always fit an Isofrane which is another one of my favorite combos on the Anonimo cases.

-Chris

Toshi on a D-Date










Isofrane really is a super comfy combo on the excellent Nimo case!













phunky_monkey said:


> I would suggest trying a Toshi strap - they are thick at 4mm but fit perfectly as they are specifically made to accomodate Anonimo's, and really suit them well in my opinion. The owner, Rich, if a great guy to and fellow Anonimist.
> 
> Hopefully this can be of help to someone out with such a cool name such as yourself ;-)
> 
> Dane


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Another vote for Rich at Toshi straps!

Enjoyed my first Toshi so much, I got two more on the way.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

There are a lot of options which many here have mentioned. For leather I'll add Vintager which are guaranteed to hold up to exposure to fresh and salt water. There are many rubber straps from Isofrane, Hirsch and others which are great. There is sailcloth and the composites like the Maratac Elite. There is nylon like Nato and Zulu or with Velcro like the Gas Gas Bones. You literally have thousands of options at various price points.


----------

